# Breaky Food.......



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 16, 2004)

When we were kids my mother used to make a mush breakfast..I say this cause I have no idea what to call it...here's the basics of it

Torn up bread,  milk, cinnamon.....this would be cooked on the stove and served to us!  It was so good!  I tried making it once but it was just awful my way....

Has anyone ever heard of this before or something simular?


----------



## Alix (Aug 16, 2004)

Try tossing in some cornmeal or oatmeal with it.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 17, 2004)

I dont know Alix...I just remember soggy  bread...nothing else....maybe though


----------



## Jermosh (Aug 17, 2004)

Maybe it needs to be homemade bread. We use to have the same stuff but with Cornbread.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 17, 2004)

What about sugar?  Did she add any sugar?  Gosh, every time we had an upset stomach we ate milk toast.  It was pretty good!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Aug 18, 2004)

Yea.... how about cream...... sugar, cinnamon and a LITTLE bit of butter? Dash of nutmeg perhaps? Ohhh.... and a dash of vannila extract. Possibly honey instead of sugar?


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 18, 2004)

When I was a kid we ate cornbread with sugar and milk, but we ate it cold.  We didn't have cinnamon on it, but it would have been good.  

 Barbara


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 18, 2004)

This is what a member from CCA said about this......I just cant wait to have it now.....no bread  


Milk toast:
2 slices of darkly toasted bread (buttered to taste)
1/2 cup (or to taste) of scalded milk

Extras: 
cinnamon, nutmeg and sugar taste (extra butter if you like)

Place toast in cereal bowl cover with milk and dress it up with the extras.

My Grandmother used to make this for my sister and I when we were young. 

I thought of it as a comfort food.

We used to have hot chocolate and dip buttered toast in that also. You brought back many memories with your post, thanks Nancy


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks exactly what I was describing in my post tancowgirl.  We didn't have anything sweet in ours, only salt and pepper.  It was pure comfort!!!!


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 21, 2004)

Ya gotta try this :!: 


2 loaves of bread 
1/2 teaspoon vanilla flavor 
1/4 cup of butter 
2 cups of sugar 
1 large box of raisins 
3 eggs 


Instructions: 

Soak bread. 
Drain excess water from bread, put in medium mixing bowl. 
Mix vanilla and eggs in mixing bowl. 
Add your sugar and raisins into bowl, mix well. 
Melt butter, add to mixture, stir well. 
Place the mixture in a 13"x9" pan, greased. 
Bake at 350 degrees for 1 hour. 
Your pudding should be golden brown. 
Let cool 1 hour before serving.


Me droolin


----------



## honeybee (Oct 4, 2004)

*Breaky food........*

With an addition of an egg it might be French toast? There's always bread pudding for using up old bread.


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 5, 2004)

Reminds me of one of my comfort breakfasts as a kid. A whole bowl of Nilla wafers, then 1/2 and 1/2 poured on top and allowed to soak into the cookies to make them mushy. Then sliced fruit (peaches, bananas, berries) on top with a bit of cinnamon/sugar. Warmed for ~20-30  secs. in the microwave - YUM!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 7, 2004)

When I was a kid my grandma called it milk toast - just milk and crumbled up toast, no salt, pepper, butter or cinnamon.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 15, 2004)

Iv'e  had that in Poland, a breakfast porridge  made with Babka,a sweet raisin bread, hot milk, sugar. The kids were eating it, so I asked for a bowl. Very comforting.


----------

